# Cooks Meat SLicer???



## pne123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone use this slicer. It is $50 at jcpenney's right now. the reason I ask is there is one on CL "new" for $45. They probably do not know it is on sale so I was goign to let them know it is on sale and offer them $25.

http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/Products...ItemID=1010d7a


----------



## pne123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, she came down to $30.  It is new in the box.  I will be doing pastrami and buckboard bacon.  used maybe once a month.


----------

